# Too much OIL



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

So first off, the nuckleheads at the dealer gave me a wrong filter for my 09 VW CC with 2.0TSI
So whith the car empty of oil my family mechanic realizes that the filter is wrong. 
When I finally got the correct filter, we put in required 4.5 quarts. The deepstick showed less then minimum after the car ran for couple mins and then was shut off. We put in another 1/2 a quart and when I got home, the deepstick showing 5MM above the Max line. Is this too much oil? Or will I be Ok. Car is running fine for the last couple days. 
Please advise..


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Too much OIL (mdtony)*

Might be ok, when doing oil changes it's always worth filling it upto maximum on dipstick or checking that it's on maximum, start engine let it run for a few mins, turn off wait 5 mins for oil to drain back, recheck dipstick add oil accordingly.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Too much OIL (animaniac)*

Check the fluid capacity in your manual versus how much you put in. Too much oil risks damage to the CAT as well as puts stress on the piston rings/seals. If you're 1/2 quart over I'd definitely drain off a bit.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

5mm on the dipstick shouldn't be too bad
effects of overfill is
splash effects causes foaming of oil and can have small oil starvation effect.
The extra oil can get blown to the crankcase breather and make your filter dirty and intake dirty with carbon build up on valves etc.
IMHO
keep it at the full mark with good oil and run 500ml two stroke oil through a full tank gas every 3rd tank. it cleans valves and injectors ( carb jets as well ) very good.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_run 500ml two stroke oil through a full tank gas every 3rd tank. it cleans valves and injectors ( carb jets as well ) very good.

Really?
better than a bottle of injector cleaner?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_
IMHO
keep it at the full mark with good oil and run 500ml two stroke oil through a full tank gas every 3rd tank. it cleans valves and injectors ( carb jets as well ) very good.

This might work on your 95 Jetta but i'd NEVER recommend this for any 2.0T FSI/TSI owner. it's also a DI engine so that wouldn't do anything for the valves.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rickjaguar)*

I wouldn't think so either, its an oil, not a detergent.
it will only stick to the exsiting deposits.
if it worked that well, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Cahill)*

Since it's an oil it will soon screw the cat up! 
Use proper injector cleaner which is cat safe.


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Too much OIL (mdtony)*

maybe you should go see you dealer as im sure they would be able to complete the simple job of putting oil in your car


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Too much OIL (gazaudi)*

deposite build up on 02 sensor


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Too much OIL (gazaudi)*

Yeah and charge a flaming fortune to do so, with 10 mins on ramp in air!
Obviously varys with dealer, but if it's the main vw dealer then they WILL always rip you off!
A vw mechanic once told us that the cam sender needs ''setting up'' on our 1994 vr6 and that we couldnt fit it ourselves!







.


----------

